# حياة - حيوات - حيوان



## OsamaAbdullah

سلام جميعاً

لطالما عرفت أن جمع كلمة حياة هو حيوات. وكلمة حيوان هي صيغة المبالغة من حياة. ما هو الصحيح وما هو الخطأ؟ أنا موجود خارج البلاد ولا أملك حالياً أياً من المعاجم. لهذا أنا أبحث عن إجابة من المعجم. 

وقد ورد في الآية التالية: وَمَا هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا إِلَّا لَهْوٌ وَلَعِبٌ وَإِنَّ الدَّارَ الْآخِرَةَ لَهِيَ الْحَيَوَانُ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ

​جميع ما قرأت إلى الآن يقول أن حيوان هي جمع لكلمة حياة في هذه الآية. لكنني لا أرى أين الجمع هنا. ما زلت أعتقد أن حيوان هي صيغة المبالغة من كلمة حياة وليست جمعاً لها.

أرجو من الجميع الإجابة بعد تصفح المعجم. 

شكراً جزيلاً.


----------



## Matat

وعليك السلام

كلمة (حيوان) ليست صيغة مبالغة . الصيغة المبالغة تعمل عمل الفاعل وكلمة (الحيوان) ليست فاعلا إلا إن كنا نتحدث عن كلمة (حيوان) بمعنى الحيوانات البرية والبحرية إلخ، ونحن طبعا لا نتحدث عن ذلك. أيضا الصيغ المبالغة لا تأتي على وزن (فعلان). كلمة (الحيوان) ليست جمع كلمة (الحياة)، بل إنهما كلمتان مختلفتان. كلمة (الحياة) تعني أنه يوجد نهاية لها بينما كلمة (الحيوان) تعني أنها مستمرة إلى الأبد

:اقرإ الرابط التالي 
https://www.facebook.com/alfatih.net/posts/303278053106885
_
( الطبري ) الحيوان: حياة لا موت فيها.
( ابن كثير ) الحيوان: أى الحياة الحق التي لا زوال لها ولا انقضاء، بل هى مستمرة أبد الآباد.
( ( القرطبى ) الحيوان : أى دار الحياة الباقية التى لا تزول ولا موت فيها ، ا 
( البغوى ) الحيوان: أى الحياة الدائمة الباقية، والحيوان بمعني الحياة، أى: الحياة الدائمة.
​_


----------



## OsamaAbdullah

شكراً جزيلاً صديقي


----------

